# Planswift vs OnCenter Smackdown!



## Aladdin Builders

Hello all, I am going to give my opinion on the 2 most popular takeoff programs here on Contractor Talk because of all the emails from the members asking for my opinion.

This is only my opinion and I own both programs.....

OnCenter:
1-Very, Very, Very expensive program that requires you to purchase 2 parts to really get the functionality required to estimate.
2-You absolutely need to pay the ridiculous service fees for some of the functions within the program to work. ie: quote request etc... They probably will forget to tell you this.
3-Can't customize line items, what is there is there.
4-Can't customize properties to show what you want it to show.
5-Customer service is ok
6-Functionality compared to cost of software...OVERPRICED! IMO


Planswift:
1-Extremely affordable
2-Functions are endless and keep coming
3-Almost limitless to how you can customize materials and parts.
4-Customer service is by far the best i have dealt with thus far.
5-Affordable service fees per year
6-Constant upgrades
7-They actually listen to our requests.


I know I sound partial to Planswift but the proof is in the pudding!
I believe I wasted Thousands of dollars on OnCenter and would sell it right now if they would let me. I guess I am a little hot under the collar knowing the money I spent on the 2 programs I had to purchase from OnCenter to get the functionality of 1 program from Planswift at almost a fraction of the cost.

By the way, if anyone wants to purchase my copies and dongle of Oncenter Takeoff and QuickBid please call Oncenter and see if they will transfer it over.... I have no reason to use them again!


Any questions????


----------



## slowsol

What are your specific complaints with OST? I use it everday. I've never used another take off program, so I don't know the pitfalls of it.

What are the function that OST doesn't do?


----------



## Aladdin Builders

slowsol said:


> What are your specific complaints with OST? I use it everday. I've never used another take off program, so I don't know the pitfalls of it.
> 
> What are the function that OST doesn't do?



Oh my, where do I start....

Try and see if you can do the following in OST

Have the OST program output qty's of 2x4 studs, board count, bags of 80# concrete, amount of underlayments, waterproofing etc... all in one shot.

You have to purchase Quick Bid and it still does not produce what Planswift can.




Add images to your page directly on the page during a takeoff.
Email right from the program RFI photo shots without cutting and pasting into your own email.
Send vendor quote requests right from the program (OST Quick Bid makes you subscribe in order for this option to work, unless they changed it)
Send snap shots right to your ipad/ iphone in one click.
Fully customize your line items to give any result including waste.
Endless customization of reports, no limit.
Affordable plug ins to your trade.
Cleaner navigation.
Yearly service fees are a fraction of the cost of OST and so is the program.

I dont know if you ever noticed that OST very rarely comes out with updates and new functions as planswift is constantly upgrading.

Planswift allows the user to customize the program to our liking, it has totally pulled me from wasting time on OST and Quick Bid.

JT


----------



## Aladdin Builders

*Just backing up my opinion on OST vs Planswift*

http://www.oncenter.com/msg/showthread.php?658-New-Release


----------



## Erik McCormick

*On-Screen Takeoff.*

I never respond to these kinds of threads but this one seems over the top and I would like to offer some help. Like others in the exchange on this topic, I have been using On Center products for years and so have a great number of my customers. We don’t have any of the issues or concerns the thread initiator seems to be having. We work with our customers to ensure they use the products to their fullest and understand each customers goals. When contractors use On-Screen Takeoff properly they see a rapid return on investment. 

With hundreds of On-Screen Takeoff customer trained and surveyed ..Overall… they chose On-Screen takeoff over many less expensive “on screen” takeoff systems for a number of reasons which I am happy to share. If you want to learn more about what I’ve done and how my customers have transformed their business with On Center Software please let me know. 

Erik McCormick. Taking Off Solutions Inc.
Contact information. Direct 480-888-6380
Email. [email protected]


----------



## Aladdin Builders

Erik McCormick said:


> I never respond to these kinds of threads but this one seems over the top and I would like to offer some help. Like others in the exchange on this topic, I have been using On Center products for years and so have a great number of my customers. We don’t have any of the issues or concerns the thread initiator seems to be having. We work with our customers to ensure they use the products to their fullest and understand each customers goals. When contractors use On-Screen Takeoff properly they see a rapid return on investment.
> 
> With hundreds of On-Screen Takeoff customer trained and surveyed ..Overall… they chose On-Screen takeoff over many less expensive “on screen” takeoff systems for a number of reasons which I am happy to share. If you want to learn more about what I’ve done and how my customers have transformed their business with On Center Software please let me know.
> 
> Erik McCormick. Taking Off Solutions Inc.


I would like to here your opinion and how it will transform my business, when will you be available?

Joe


----------



## Drywall1958

*I agree*



Aladdin Builders said:


> Hello all, I am going to give my opinion on the 2 most popular takeoff programs here on Contractor Talk because of all the emails from the members asking for my opinion.
> 
> This is only my opinion and I own both programs.....
> 
> OnCenter:
> 1-Very, Very, Very expensive program that requires you to purchase 2 parts to really get the functionality required to estimate.
> 2-You absolutely need to pay the ridiculous service fees for some of the functions within the program to work. ie: quote request etc... They probably will forget to tell you this.
> 3-Can't customize line items, what is there is there.
> 4-Can't customize properties to show what you want it to show.
> 5-Customer service is ok
> 6-Functionality compared to cost of software...OVERPRICED! IMO
> 
> 
> Planswift:
> 1-Extremely affordable
> 2-Functions are endless and keep coming
> 3-Almost limitless to how you can customize materials and parts.
> 4-Customer service is by far the best i have dealt with thus far.
> 5-Affordable service fees per year
> 6-Constant upgrades
> 7-They actually listen to our requests.
> 
> 
> I know I sound partial to Planswift but the proof is in the pudding!
> I believe I wasted Thousands of dollars on OnCenter and would sell it right now if they would let me. I guess I am a little hot under the collar knowing the money I spent on the 2 programs I had to purchase from OnCenter to get the functionality of 1 program from Planswift at almost a fraction of the cost.
> 
> By the way, if anyone wants to purchase my copies and dongle of Oncenter Takeoff and QuickBid please call Oncenter and see if they will transfer it over.... I have no reason to use them again!
> 
> 
> Any questions????


I have to agree. I have owned QuickBid since it was DOS and thats a long time ago. The dongle is a huge pain and they didnt have that at first. but after having a problem with the software the charged me $400 to by support and gave me an upgrade that required a dongle that had to be attached to me computer at all times. Now they want me to pay $995 to use the software without the dongle.

And here's the icing on the cake. I just paid $2395 for their On Screen takeoff and it has a software glitch that disconnects it from QuickBid when you copy and past to an Alternate. Then it duplicates a bid in QuickBid with NO materials & labor. On Center Software has never had a fully functional software program available that Im aware of. Today is the last day to get a full refund and the sales manager has yet to call me back. Ive called three times. I always feel like these people need to be reported to the BBB or somewhere.

I got the 14 free trial for PLanSwift. It looks good but don't know if I would recommend it yet.


----------



## levelfinishing

*Thanks for Review of Both Software*

Thanks for review of both software

As per your review if i want to buy a software then i should go with Plan Swift correct?






Aladdin Builders said:


> Hello all, I am going to give my opinion on the 2 most popular takeoff programs here on Contractor Talk because of all the emails from the members asking for my opinion.
> 
> This is only my opinion and I own both programs.....
> 
> OnCenter:
> 1-Very, Very, Very expensive program that requires you to purchase 2 parts to really get the functionality required to estimate.
> 2-You absolutely need to pay the ridiculous service fees for some of the functions within the program to work. ie: quote request etc... They probably will forget to tell you this.
> 3-Can't customize line items, what is there is there.
> 4-Can't customize properties to show what you want it to show.
> 5-Customer service is ok
> 6-Functionality compared to cost of software...OVERPRICED! IMO
> 
> 
> Planswift:
> 1-Extremely affordable
> 2-Functions are endless and keep coming
> 3-Almost limitless to how you can customize materials and parts.
> 4-Customer service is by far the best i have dealt with thus far.
> 5-Affordable service fees per year
> 6-Constant upgrades
> 7-They actually listen to our requests.
> 
> 
> I know I sound partial to Planswift but the proof is in the pudding!
> I believe I wasted Thousands of dollars on OnCenter and would sell it right now if they would let me. I guess I am a little hot under the collar knowing the money I spent on the 2 programs I had to purchase from OnCenter to get the functionality of 1 program from Planswift at almost a fraction of the cost.
> 
> By the way, if anyone wants to purchase my copies and dongle of Oncenter Takeoff and QuickBid please call Oncenter and see if they will transfer it over.... I have no reason to use them again!
> 
> 
> Any questions????


----------



## Michael Mc

Drywall1958 said:


> I have to agree. I have owned QuickBid since it was DOS and thats a long time ago. The dongle is a huge pain and they didnt have that at first. but after having a problem with the software the charged me $400 to by support and gave me an upgrade that required a dongle that had to be attached to me computer at all times. Now they want me to pay $995 to use the software without the dongle.
> 
> And here's the icing on the cake. I just paid $2395 for their On Screen takeoff and it has a software glitch that disconnects it from QuickBid when you copy and past to an Alternate. Then it duplicates a bid in QuickBid with NO materials & labor. On Center Software has never had a fully functional software program available that Im aware of. Today is the last day to get a full refund and the sales manager has yet to call me back. Ive called three times. I always feel like these people need to be reported to the BBB or somewhere.
> 
> I got the 14 free trial for PLanSwift. It looks good but don't know if I would recommend it yet.


Drywall1958,
This is a know defect and will be corrected in the next release this year.
We are also upgrading our security system and yes it will be dongleless.

Planswift is like a "Motorcycle" it is a low cost alternative to a "Work Truck" or "On Center software" but you really need the Work Truck if your going to have a place for your tools.

Sincerely,
Michael McCrae


----------



## jackson27

I've been very happy with PlanSwift during my time using it.

*"Save $100 with coupon gg100"*

That was in an email from them last week. I already have it so I cannot use the coupon but maybe someone else will.

It's at least worth the 14-day trial that they give.

I'd spend the weekend testing both and see which one works best for you.


----------



## JMJ

I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to add to it for others who google search reviews. I purchased On Center and Quickbid in 2008 for over $7000. It's been very handy, a little buggy, but it's been a fairly stable system. 

My problem has always been the expensive annual maintenance program. For a system that I paid a hefty price for, they wanted an additional $1000 per year in fees. I've always felt if I shell out that kind of money initially, I shouldn't be hammered every year after.

Well, it's been 5 years and now I need a new computer system. I called On Center to see what I needed to do to make sure my program will work with the new windows software. On center told me that I would have to pay $4800+ in back maintenance fees to get my program to work. And they told me that the Dongle that I use for authorization will be phased out and no longer work in the future. So in the near future, even if I do nothing, my program will cease to be authenticated.

I like the program, but I'm going to start searching for something to replace it with. I think if you pay that much for something, you shouldn't have to continually pay such a steep price to make sure that it works as it should.

My .02


----------



## MacacoMilo

We currently use Planswift at work due to its functionality and customization. We are a commercial mechanical contractor doing around 30 million a year. We have been using Planswift for the past two years. We looked into both programs but decided ultimately that the user interface and cost of Planswift far exceeded that of On Screen. 

I have some experience with OnScreen, using it my Senior year of my construction management degree and felt the same way. Just my opinion.


----------



## longhornbuilds

I've had no problems with line items, or assemblies in OST/Quick Bid of any kind. All you have to do is get comfortable with your master items, assemblies, and overall database. I've used every software out there. I personally own Planswift, but OST/Quick Bid is my real professional home.The workflow has a fluidity that allows me to be fully confident in my bids. I have cringed at the price every time I've had it purchased at a company, but in all reality, it pays for itself after one good job. I work in a busy region, so workflow, and accuracy are key. The common choice, in this area, for the strongest drywall companies is the On Center software. I can estimate jobs twice as fast in OC software than Planswift. 3 times as fast if I can apply OST's typical area features.


----------



## longhornbuilds

.... and don't get me wrong. Planswift is a good work truck, but in my opinion, On Center software is a semi with a boom hitching a Skytrak.


----------



## BrannanInc

Longhorn we are thinking about getting Quick Bid to supplement out On Screen Takeoff. do all of your estimators have quick bid, or do you just have the quick bid with your chief estimator and the other estimators just on the on screen takeoff?


----------



## longhornbuilds

BrannanInc said:


> Longhorn we are thinking about getting Quick Bid to supplement out On Screen Takeoff. do all of your estimators have quick bid, or do you just have the quick bid with your chief estimator and the other estimators just on the on screen takeoff?


At my last company, all the estimators both had OST and Quick Bid (5 estimators). Where I work now, I am the only one out of 3 estimators. I also have OST/QB The owner is considering licensing everyone though, and is very impressed with the product. I was just on OST for years when I first started. The connectivity, and power of assembling, with all the organized reporting is too great for me to go back.


----------

